

Promofly - a bookmarklet that finds promo codes right where you're shopping - firstnate
https://www.getpromofly.com

======
firstnate
Sorry guys, meant to tell you if you want to try Promofly and bypass the wait
period, just use this link.

<http://www.getpromofly.com/invites/hacker/>

